# Suche tcl script für linux



## LiVe (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo leute ihr könnt mir bestimmt weiter helfen such eine TCL script für einen eggdrop der dann sowas im irc Schreibt

server07 Uptime:  22:45:00 up 121 days, 21:52,  0 users,  load average: 1.10, 1.30, 1.36


weis einer wo ich sowas herr bekomme 

Danke!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Juni 2005)

TCL-Scripte gibt es nach meiner Erfahrung so gut wie keine. Als ich damals selbst eins benötigt habe, bin ich ums Selbstschreiben auch nicht herumgekommen.


----------

